# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Смех и грех

## Irina

*Характер человека выдают не только его поступки и манера говорить. Каждый из нас имеет характерные жесты и движения, над которыми он не задумывается. Это касается и смеха, который в какой-то мере соответствует вашему характеру.*

Конечно же, разных манер смеяться гораздо больше, как и черт характера. И вполне возможно, вы не найдете в этом тесте себя. А может быть, найдете, но не согласитесь с трактовкой черт вашего характера. Тогда вспомните о чувстве юмора - в конце концов, почти в каждом тесте есть доля шутки.

*1. Смеясь, вы касаетесь мизинцем губ?*
Это означает, что у вас имеются собственные представления о "хорошем тоне" и присущем только вам стиле поведения. Этим представлениям вы следуете всегда и везде. Вам нравится быть в центре внимания. Задумайтесь, а стоит ли ради этого - подчас весьма сомнительного - удовольствия жертвовать внутренней свободой и вечно выступать как бы в панцире собственного неколебимого имиджа?
*
2. Прикрываете при смехе рот рукой?*
Вы несколько робки и не слишком уверенны в себе. Часто смущаетесь, предпочитаете оставаться в тени и, как говорят, "не раскрываться". Наш совет: не перегибайте с самоанализом и чрезмерной самокритикой.

*3. Смеясь, запрокидываете голову?*
Вы, очевидно, доверчивы и легковерны, но в то же время у вас широкая натура. Иногда совершаете неожиданные поступки, согласуясь лишь со своими чувствами. А стоит, пожалуй, больше полагаться на разум.

*4. Касаетесь при смехе рукой лица или головы?*
Скорее всего, вы мечтательны. Ваши близкие и друзья наверняка не раз называли вас фантазером или фантазеркой. Это, конечно, неплохо, но надо ли так стараться осуществить свои грезы, порой совсем нереальные? Больше трезвости и реализма в оценке жизненных проблем - вот вам наш совет.
*
5. Морщите нос, когда смеетесь?*
Ваши чувства и взгляды быстро и часто меняются. Вы - человек эмоциональный и, видимо, капризный. Легко поддаетесь минутному настроению, что создает трудности и для вас, и для окружающих.

*6. Смеетесь громко и с раскрытым ртом?*
Вы принадлежите к людям темпераментным, подвижным. Немного сдержанности, умеренности приобрести вам бы не помешало. Вы умеете говорить, но умейте и послушать!

*7. Наклоняете голову, прежде чем тихонько рассмеяться?*
Вы из людей добросердечных, совестливых, привыкших приспосабливаться к обстановке и к другим людям. Ваши чувства и поступки всегда под контролем. Никого никогда не огорчите, не расстроите.

*8. Держитесь при смехе за подбородок?*
Сколько бы лет вам ни было, совершенно очевидно, что в своем характере вы сохранили черты юности. И, наверное, поэтому поступаете часто без долгих раздумий (не слишком ли порою опрометчиво?)

*9. Прищуриваете веки, когда смеетесь?*
Это свидетельствует об уравновешенности натуры, о вашей уверенности в себе, незаурядном уме. Вы деятельны и настойчивы - иногда, быть может, больше, чем нужно. В таких случаях постарайтесь взглянуть на себя как бы со стороны.

*10. У вас нет определенной манеры смеяться?*
Очевидно, вы принадлежите к индивидуалистам: во всем и всегда в первую очередь руководствуетесь собственными мнениями и суждениями, нередко пренебрегая взглядами других. Возможно, многим из вашего окружения это не нравится...

----------


## Irina

> 4. Касаетесь при смехе рукой лица или головы?
> Скорее всего, вы мечтательны. Ваши близкие и друзья наверняка не раз называли вас фантазером или фантазеркой. Это, конечно, неплохо, но надо ли так стараться осуществить свои грезы, порой совсем нереальные? Больше трезвости и реализма в оценке жизненных проблем - вот вам наш совет.


Да, я такая)))

----------


## BiZ111

Гарик Мартиросян морщит нос 

5. Морщите нос, когда смеетесь?
Ваши чувства и взгляды быстро и часто меняются. Вы - человек эмоциональный и, видимо, капризный. Легко поддаетесь минутному настроению, что создает трудности и для вас, и для окружающих.

----------

